# Bitter Sweet



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well everyone, you wont believe this??!! I HAVE my OWN Laptop PC!!!!' I'm in my room right now as I sit here and type this!!
My dad gave it to me as an early B-day gift, as my B-day is in April!
How this all happened is that Lynn and I are now completely at odd's, we are ENEMY's!!
So now I'm in my room 23.5 hours a day, so daddy lion(LionBoy20) here at FA, decided to give me his Laptop PC! as to ease my suffering.

As lynn and I are so at odds, that we cannot be in the same room without a serious potential for a fight!!!
So I also now have my own Coffee maker in my room, coffee and creamer and such, as my room in like a military barracks. The door is completely armored, and reinforced with additional armor, and is bolt locked with a steel bolt, all of the time, with a stern warning to lynn to stay out, or there will be retaliation! This is as bad as its ever been between lynn and I, as lynn has banned me from her coffee as I had to improvise with my own coffee and coffee maker, water and all. my room is a self contained "armored bunker", no joke!! so I have food, drink and every conceivable need available to me! This is sad in its own way!

I have a laptop table that I can type from as I'm doing, right now as I sit here!
So this is a bitter sweet thing!     
Never in my life would I have thought I'd be enemies at the level I am with lynn.
Lynn has even made "sexual" advances toward me, pissing off my mother Svettlana & my lesbian wife Shelly whom I'm married to , I know lynn's BI, that proved it!.

The rule is, I am to have NO contact with lynn in any form!

I admit its a strange way of getting a new laptop. Lynn is my dads ex.

The laptop is a gateway, 64 bit , with 360GB HD and 4GB Virtual memory, with a 15.4 inch LCD screen!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> So now I'm in my room 23.5 hours a day



OK...  I'm going to give you some very good advice.  Give back the laptop, get off the computer and go outside.

You spend way too much time on the computer and you need to go get a life.  Now.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah, thats what i've heard. i'll get out today sometime,prolly! so it's all good!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> yeah, thats what i've heard. i'll get out today sometime,prolly! so it's all good!



Awesome!  B)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 5, 2009)

Ricky said:


> OK... I'm going to give you some very good advice. Give back the laptop, get off the computer and go outside.
> 
> You spend way too much time on the computer and you need to go get a life. Now.


 This ^.
And i think you should tell the world who the heck is Lynn.
And....Oh found it, forget about this ^.
And...:///...Advice:If you want to have your own millitary base you should use a 50. caliber minigun to defeat Lynn.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Reading this OP was like reading the first three paragraphs of Antigua.  Ugh.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 5, 2009)

Problem resolution would be a better path than problem avoidance, methinks.  And as others have pointed out - there's a big bright world outside that room of yours - enjoy it, don't fritter away good time here when you have a choice of things to do with your time.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

You again. Yoouuuuu agaaaiiiinnnnnn

D:<


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Wait, your dad, your mom, your lesbian wife, some girl named Lynn who's your dad's ex and yet is making advances on you, laptop computer, coffee maker, armoured bunker, what?

My head hurts. What the hell.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 5, 2009)

I would kindly offer to send you some assault weapons by mail as soon as possible, if you'd like to.




SaberLeopardess816 said:


> my lesbian wife Shelly whom I'm married to


Oh.
Are you really married at sixteen?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I would kindly offer to send you some assault weapons by mail as soon as possible, if you'd like to.
> 
> 
> Oh.
> Are you really married at sixteen?



From what I saw, she's over 16.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh.
> Are you really married at sixteen?



Must've been one of those shotgun weddings. ... Or something. I don't even know. I have no idea what this thread is even about, much less the brief overview of family dynamics that's was interspersed with random information about laptop computers and coffee makers.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Must've been one of those shotgun weddings. ... Or something. I don't even know. I have no idea what this thread is even about, much less the brief overview of family dynamics that's was interspersed with random information about laptop computers and coffee makers.


WHEN I SAY SHOTGUN, YOU SAY WEDDING

SHOTGUN
WEDDING
SHOTGUN
WEDDING

BOYS WILL BE BOYS, BABY
BOYS WILL BE BOYS!

GIVE ME ENVY
GIVE ME MALICE
GIVE ME YOUR ATTENTION
GIVE ME ENVY 
GIVE ME MALICE
BABY GIVE ME A BREAK


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, I wish I got free stuff from fighting. Generally if I'm at odds with something I either fight it out or bite my tongue till they leave.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> (What.)



This made more sense than the OP. x__X;


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I would kindly offer to send you some assault weapons by mail as soon as possible, if you'd like to.
> 
> 
> Oh.
> Are you really married at sixteen?



yes i am cause the country which is Russia I come from , allows such things, so yes I am married. I married Shelly in Vladivostok.

as for the assault weapons, i'll keep it mind.
^_^

Everyone, lynn is my dads former wife, as she lives here with us, as dad doesnt have the heart to kick her @SS out! 
but, I will try to get out, and not spend too much time here, though  I love this palce.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> This made more sense than the OP. x__X;


Time to Dance-PaTD.  I messed it up a little. 

Well, she's not bleeding on the ballroom floor
Just for the attention
Cause that's just ridiculous...ly odd.
Well, she sure is going to get it
Here's the setting
Fashion magazines line the walls now
The walls line the bullet holes

Have some composure
And where is your posture?
Oh, no, no!
You're pulling the trigger
Pulling the trigger
All wrong

Have some composure
And where is your posture?
Oh, no, no!
You're pulling the trigger
Pulling the trigger
All wrong

Give me envy, give me malice, give me your attention
Give me envy, give me malice, baby, give me a break!
When I say "Shotgun", you say "Wedding"
"Shotgun", "Wedding", "Shotgun", "Wedding"

She didn't choose this role
But she'll play it and make it sincere
So you cry, you cry
(Give me a break)
But they believe it from the tears
And the teeth right down to the blood
At her feet
Boys will be boys
Hiding in estrogen and wearing Aubergine dreams
(Give me a break)

Have some composure
And where is your posture?
Oh, no, no!
You're pulling the trigger
Pulling the trigger
All wrong

Have some composure
And where is your posture?
Oh, no, no!
You're pulling the trigger
Pulling the trigger
All wrong

Come on this is screaming "Photo op." op...
Come on
Come on
This is screaming
This is screaming
This is screaming "Photo op."

Boys will be boys, baby
Boys will be boys
Boys will be boys, baby
Boys will be boys

Give me envy, give me malice, give me your attention
Give me envy, give me malice, baby, give me a break!
When I say "Shotgun", you say "Wedding"
"Shotgun", "Wedding", "Shotgun", "Wedding"

Boys will be boys
Hiding in estrogen and boys will be boys
Boys will be boys



Hiding in estrogen and wearing Aubergine dreams


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

So are you really 16?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> yes i am cause the country which is Russia I come from , allows such things, so yes I am married. I married Shelly in Vladivostok.



Same-sex marriage is illegal in Russia. o__O


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking at your posts, I get the feeling that you're a lesbian. Can't quite put my finger on why...

hrm


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> Looking at your posts, I get the feeling that you're a lesbian. Can't quite put my finger on why...
> 
> hrm



Gettin' the vibes here man


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> So are you really 16?



Yes i am.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> Looking at your posts, I get the feeling that you're a lesbian. Can't quite put my finger on why...
> 
> hrm


Nah.  I don't think she is.  I think it's just a coincidence.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Same-sex marriage is illegal in Russia. o__O



not how we did it, it was a private family wedding!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Yes i am.



Yeaaaaahhh....


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> not how we did it, it was a private family wedding!



In other words, you're not actually married at all in anyone's eyes but your own.

Why am I even trying to comprehend this?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> In other words, you're not actually married at all in anyone's eyes but your own.


It's as valid is marrying your laptop!


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's as valid is marrying your laptop!



Oh, shit, you can marry your laptop now? C'mere, Foxxtop, I've got a proposition for ya! =D

I'd like to stress that I'm not TRYING to make fun of anyone or anything here, I just have absolutely no idea what's going on.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Oh, shit, you can marry your laptop now? C'mere, Foxxtop, I've got a proposition for ya! =D


Where do you put the ring?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Where do you put the ring?



I could probably get one fashioned to fit into the security lock port. =D


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 5, 2009)

Apeture science.


----------



## yak (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> yes i am cause the country which is Russia I come from , allows such things, so yes I am married. I married Shelly in Vladivostok.
> 
> as for the assault weapons, i'll keep it mind.
> ^_^
> ...



Say something in Russian, I love that language


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 5, 2009)

yak said:


> Say something in Russian, I love that language




ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‰ Ð¯Ðº Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÐµÑ‚, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð»ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð» Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ð»Ð»ÑŒ ...

(i have no idea how baddly google translate mangled that Yak)


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

yak said:


> Say something in Russian, I love that language



Ð¯ Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð°Ñ‚ Ð˜Ð·Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»ÑƒÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ð¼ Ñ€Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ñ Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð°!! Ð½Ð°ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÐµÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¼Ñ‹ - Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‚!!


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

so, as far as Shelly and I go, were married!! I dk what russian goverment say!!


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm one to defy things!


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> i'm one to defy things!


So if we tell you to keep posting...


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Oh, shit, you can marry your laptop now? C'mere, Foxxtop, I've got a proposition for ya! =D
> 
> I'd like to stress that I'm not TRYING to make fun of anyone or anything here, I just have absolutely no idea what's going on.



whats going on, is that i'm gona say this very simply!

Lynn my dads ex, fucked me off, wants to fight with me and dad is keeping me separated from her, so i got a laptop for a gift to keep my mind busy and me happy!

this has little or nothing to to do with me being married to Shelly!

ok, thats about it. i hope this simplified it. yes, i know your not being sarcastic.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So if we tell you to keep posting...


not what i meant! *LOL*
means i go against things i dont agree with, such as some laws!


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey another saber tooth tiger hybrid! Hello.


----------



## Azure (Nov 5, 2009)

Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Yeaaaaahhh....



Requesting age lock plzthx


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2009)

Just so you guys know, the OP believes that they are a mechanical cat of some kind irl. 

Really, go look at their art and journals. It's like a menagerie of what the fuck.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 5, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Just so you guys know, the OP believes that they are a mechanical cat of some kind irl.
> 
> Really, go look at their art and journals. It's like a menagerie of what the fuck.



I looked at her art and its a little....frightening.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> Requesting age lock plzthx



Nothing I can do, Aden.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Nothing I can do, Aden.



Oh it was just a general thing in case any FA mainsite mods happened to be passing through.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Nothing I can do, Aden.



but, but your Ratte, derail it then lock it.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe I speak for most people reading this thread when I say:

What is this? I don't even


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I believe I speak for most people reading this thread when I say:
> 
> What is this? I don't even



i know, i mean when reading about the door and room, sounded like something i would do. though that gives me a cheaper idea for a Fallout Shelter than renting a Dozer.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 5, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i know, i mean when reading about the door and room, sounded like something i would do. though that gives me a cheaper idea for a Fallout Shelter than renting a Dozer.



The name sounds familiar, probably someone who made stupid posts then got hated off the internet, but I can't really remember who she is. She posts this thread as if everyone knows who she is and all about her living situation,and we've been on the edge of our seats waiting for her return so we can hear about everything that's happened to her.

what.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> but, but your Ratte, derail it then lock it.



The truth has been spoken.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> The truth has been spoken.



Quite, lets speak of more truth.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2009)

Best thread of the day.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Nothing I can do, Aden.


 Oh hey that's kinda funny.
If you catch my point.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> whats going on, is that i'm gona say this very simply!
> 
> Lynn my dads ex, fucked me off, wants to fight with me and dad is keeping me separated from her, so i got a laptop for a gift to keep my mind busy and me happy!
> 
> ...


She "fucked you off"?  ?


----------



## Azure (Nov 5, 2009)

This is Daddy Lions Altar to The Lord.  This picture never ever gets old.  EVER.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 5, 2009)

> Well everyone, you wont believe this??!! I HAVE my OWN Laptop PC !!!!' I'm in my room right now as I sit here and type this!! My dad gave it to me as an early B -- day gift, as my B-day is in April! How this all happened is that Lynn and I are now completely at odd's, we are ENEMY's!! So now I'm in my room 23.5 hours a day, so daddy lion (LionBoy20 ) here at FA, decided to give me his Laptop PC! as to ease my suffering.


http://translationparty.com/#5167079


> I will ask you what appeals to one's thinking? ! I was in my room !!!!' PC, here, this type is sitting, but my notes! My father is my first B and B - day gifts, gifts, one day pass and they told me four months. What all phosphorus present, I am completely strange to us that happened to be the enemy of the people! So now, my room is 23.5 hours, the lion Alonso (LionBoy20 is the father), I have a laptop where he decided to provide the PC! And I'll ease the pain.


http://translationparty.com/#5167098 (shit froze, had to cut :c)


> I have mental problems, the defendant! ? !!!!' To my room, the computer, my notebook PC is sitting on top of this type! My father is my first B and B - day gifts, gifts, and one day pass, 4 months, he told me the news. What all phosphorus present, I am completely


 


> *I have mental problems*


:V


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is Daddy Lions Altar to The Lord.  This picture never ever gets old.  EVER.


Epic.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

> Active Military Combat No:229-6318-884-R816
> 
> Serial No: 88422910106427-M5-A6
> 
> ...





> Soon In The Very Near Future
> I Will Be Charging Money For My Photographs And Art, You All Love:
> :$20.00 For A Single Paper Print:
> :$35.00 For A Single Paper Print With My Autograph On It:
> ...





> I Have more than 19,635,247.833 SEX MILES On Me!!
> 
> I'm A Super Slut!!!
> 
> ...


Goldmine.

And check out the most recent shouts here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lionboy20/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sexycatyiffy/

This is what dedication looks like.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guis what's goin' on here?

Let me just leave this right here.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/966261/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 5, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Hey guis what's goin' on here?
> 
> Let me just leave this right here.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/966261/


oh u

Edit: Do we even have 7000 languages?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Edit: Do we even have 7000 languages?



Maybe each dialect and accent is considered a language.



> My brain is an advance computer so advanced that it rivals the worlds best PC's,


But can it run Linux?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Bacu (Nov 5, 2009)

>Lesbian
>Marriage

Dohohoho

Sure is livejournal around here


----------



## Wreth (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh god this is hilarious


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Hey guis what's goin' on here?
> 
> Let me just leave this right here.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/966261/


LMAO.  That's so fucking classic.  My favorite was "my IQ is going up by 200 points a day".

The scale only goes to 200.


----------



## Azure (Nov 5, 2009)

I think we should call CPS on this shit.  It sounds like a classic case of holy shit my family is insane. Clearly not a healthy living environment.  Or perhaps it's the most clever troll in the history of trolls.  Even I can't decide.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't believe it.


----------



## yak (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Ð¯ Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð°Ñ‚ Ð˜Ð·Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»ÑƒÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ð¼ Ñ€Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ñ Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð°!! Ð½Ð°ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÐµÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¼Ñ‹ - Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‚!!



I'm sorry, but you fail. You don't know a lick of Russian. 

_What's that, sandwich? KILL THEM ALL?! GOOD IDEA!_


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> So now I'm in my room 23.5 hours a day,



Wait, are you sick and on bed rest or something? I'm confused.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2009)

It's...

I...

What?


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

OMG *LOL* this thread has taken its own life, fascinating!
i just posted a simple thing about my life, and it turned out interesting. so, I'll leave you guys to your selves. **walks away sweetly**


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> OMG *LOL* this thread has taken its own life, fascinating!
> i just posted a simple thing about my life, and it turned out interesting. so, I'll leave you guys to your selves. **walks away sweetly**



No, don't leave! I still can't figure out whether or not you're a lesbian D:


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is Daddy Lions Altar to The Lord.  This picture never ever gets old.  EVER.



im not going to lie
thats fantastic


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> No, don't leave! I still can't figure out whether or not you're a lesbian D:


**reappears**
yes i'm a lesbian.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> im not going to lie
> thats fantastic



well dad made the alter as it is.
looks pretty in the pic.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> **reappears**
> yes i'm a lesbian.



I am shocked, SHOCKED.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> I am shocked, SHOCKED.



well you asked me, so now you know.. so ...:grin:


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

I am too. I'm just not attracted to mechanical cats. They are too stiff in their mecha robot armor.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 5, 2009)

Unicorpse said:


> I am too. I'm just not attracted to mechanical cats. They are too stiff in their mecha robot armor.


Not to mention the risk of getting electrocuted during any intimate acts.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

*lol* well, now Shelly would begg to differ**I gotta get her joined on here**
as you see "things" are safeguarded from such an event!


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

If you wear that space armor all the time you will get breast cancer. Like when you wear a bra 24/7.

or that's what they say.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

well now, thats a good point, if my skin were living that might be true, but I'm pure synthetic material, fur and all, so I have no worries, as my armor is under my skin/fur.
but i appreciate your point.


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

yes everyone, my daughter is an anthropomorphic leopardess/lioness cross breed/ machine. so she fuctions like a biological entity, so she looks and act's very natural.
I should know I'm her mom.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

This thread is....

You know what.  I don't even have to say it.


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

this thread is interesting! As her mom I live with her!


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

I have decided that this has to be a troll thread.

There's no way it's not.  

You guys can't convince me any different, I'm keeping my faith in humanity.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

plz b trul


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

Trolls are what make life worth living.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Unicorpse said:


> Trolls are what make life worth living.


You must live a very sad life.


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

these threads are interesting indeed!
But I love my girl! she doesnt have to be mortal for me to love her, Saber is still Saber, even though she's mechanical*purrss* a mom knows!


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You must live a very sad life.




It's a very happy life now because of all the trolls giving me my jollies.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

SvettlanaLioness said:


> these threads are interesting indeed!
> But I love my girl! she doesnt have to be mortal for me to love her, Saber is still Saber, even though she's mechanical*purrss* a mom knows!



uh
wait
so

hmm


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

SvettlanaLioness said:


> these threads are interesting indeed!
> But I love my girl! she doesnt have to be mortal for me to love her, Saber is still Saber, even though she's mechanical*purrss* a mom knows!


I'm with ratte.  Plz b trul 


Unicorpse said:


> It's a very happy life now because of all the trolls giving me my jollies.


That sounds sexual.


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

troll i have no concept of this, I'm just her mom. 
I've taken a vested interest in my daughters activities on here.
So, I will see how this goes.*smiles* play nice everyone..


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

SvettlanaLioness said:


> troll i have no concept of this, I'm just her mom.
> I've taken a vested interest in my daughters activities on here.
> So, I will see how this goes.*smiles* play nice everyone..


You take this whole pretending to be related thing too far.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You take this whole pretending to be related thing too far.



What if that's really her mom?
How would you take that?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Is this roleplaying, or what?


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> What if that's really her mom?
> How would you take that?



yes it's really me her mom, I'm just here to give my thought and, watch things.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

So.... many... women  *grins*


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> What if that's really her mom?
> How would you take that?


No.  

No no no no no no no.

That can't be.

No parent could possibly be that fucked up.

Just look at this and the comments.  (Not safe for life) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2988678



The Drunken Ace said:


> So.... many... women  *grins*


If you want someone like that.....


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

oh, yes, it can be!! and so it is! my daughters art is her business, but I'd rather her draw that than do illegal drugs! so, thats how it is, I back her up!


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

SvettlanaLioness said:


> oh, yes, it can be!! and so it is! my daughters art is her business, but I'd rather her draw that than do illegal drugs! so, thats how it is, I back her up!


Please stop pretending to actually be her mother, it creeps me out.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Just look at this and the comments.  (Not safe for life) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2988678



Seems like





 i w



wa2

32





























































a


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Given that your IP's are the same, your writing styles are the same, and you're both under the same delusions, I would have to guess that you're both the same person.

God, what the hell.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Given that your IP's are the same, your writing styles are the same, and you're both under the same delusions, I would have to guess that you're both the same person.
> 
> God, what the hell.



Unless they're using the same computer.
Which, in families, isn't unusual.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Unless they're using the same computer.
> Which, in families, isn't unusual.



Or even just behind the same router / leeching the same neighbour's WiFi.

EDIT: Oh, man, banhammer'd.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

interesting, my mom and I are using the same PC, but were not the same individual.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

SvettlanaLioness said:


> yes everyone, my daughter is an anthropomorphic leopardess/lioness cross breed/ machine.
> I should know I'm her mom.





SvettlanaLioness said:


> As her mom I live with her!





SvettlanaLioness said:


> But I love my girl! she doesnt have to be mortal for me to love her, Saber is still Saber, even though she's mechanical*purrss* a mom knows!





SvettlanaLioness said:


> troll i have no concept of this, I'm just her mom.





SvettlanaLioness said:


> yes it's really me her mom, I'm just here to give my thought and, watch things.



Oh, do you know this Saber person somehow?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay.
Well.











Why did you ban her?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay.
> Well.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't question it, just be thankful.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> interesting, my mom and I are using the same PC, but were not the same individual.



Uh-huh. Because your mom misspells Sioux Falls the exact same way you do, and it's only a coincidence, right?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Why did you ban her?



I'm actually kinda curious about that. I mean, it was kind of amusing in that strange, can't-stop-watching-the-train-wreck kind of way as more and more trolls piled onto the bandwagon... I guess it's the allegation of multiple accounts? I can't really think of anything else (aside from being kind of very extremely creepy).

Uh, just out of morbid curiosity, any chance I can call "pics or it didn't happen" on the anthro robot thing?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Uh-huh. Because your mom misspells Sioux Falls the exact same way you do, and it's only a coincidence, right?


And they both have the same tendency to overstate and repeat everything, while seemingly getting fixated on it. What a coincidence.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Children get habits, in part, from their parents.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

Like they say, Like mother like Daughter.

Or Like Father like Son.  Except that's sexist.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> And they both have the same tendency to overstate and repeat everything, while seemingly getting fixated on it. What a coincidence.



It's like they're the same person. Weird, huh?


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> And they both have the same tendency to overstate and repeat everything, while seemingly getting fixated on it. What a coincidence.



So is Autism genetic?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> So is Autism genetic?



Wiki says yes.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Unicorpse said:


> Like they say, Like mother like Daughter.
> 
> Or Like Father like Son.  Except that's sexist.



uh


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

fascinating indeed, we are similar, but not the same person typing. but I will say this, my mom is looking out for me. So she is guarding my interests. mom did nothing wrong.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

This thread reeks of stupid.

Router/same computer or not, more than likely banned as an alt.

I didn't do it.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

say what you will, this is the only pc in my room that has internet access. so mom did as she needed. so there is nothing wrong with that, family sharing of a pc is quite normal!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Typing the same thing the same way and having the same IP addresses are bound to raise suspicion.  Take it up with admins if it's that much a problem.

The whole "like x like x" shit can really only go so far.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

no doubt I've taken it up with staff.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck with that then.  :V


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2009)

This thread just gets creepier.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm my own grandpa.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm my own grandpa.


Maybe it's the fact that I'm tired, but I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm my own grandpa.



That might actually explain a lot of the goings-on in the thread. >_> Those special brainwaves seem to be all too common...


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

**smiles deeply** well all's well with mummy lion!**purrss**


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Maybe it's the fact that I'm tired, but I laughed so hard at this.



We type exactly the same and talk about DIABEETUS and we're really different people but the facts say we're the same 17 year old sack of fluff on the same computer.  MADNESS.



Runefox said:


> That might actually explain a lot of the goings-on in the thread. >_> Those special brainwaves seem to be all too common...



The only ones still working.  :V

Also, Saberwhatsit, stop fucking RPing.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

Man I wish the glue that held my family bonds together was made of Lion King screengrabs. Life would be so much more simple.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 6, 2009)

> Also, Saberwhatsit, stop fucking RPing.



**giggles** I'm not, nor was I ever. though some here may think so.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 6, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> **giggles** I'm not, nor was I ever. though some here may think so.



Contradictory statement is contradictory.

Knock it off.  Now.



Aden said:


> Man I wish the glue that held my family bonds together was made of Lion King screengrabs. Life would be so much more simple.



THE LION KING WAS INCEST


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> Man I wish the glue that held my family bonds together was made of Lion King screengrabs. Life would be so much more simple.



Methinks the glue that holds those family bonds together is a little on the potently fumy side.


----------



## Azure (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't stop hitting myself in the face.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I can't stop hitting myself in the face.



Don't do that.

Did you look at the pee diagram?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

If I may ask, what's with the hang-up about RPing? It seems pretty harmless.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> If I may ask, what's with the hang-up about RPing? It seems pretty harmless.



Roleplay is pretty much forbidden on the forums as I understand it. Not only that, but it's sort of really exceptionally absurdly creepy in this case.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Roleplay is pretty much forbidden on the forums as I understand it. Not only that, but *it's sort of really exceptionally absurdly creepy in this case.*



I'll grant you that. My question is _why_ is it forbidden? Is there some kind of story behind that?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> I'll grant you that. My question is _why_ is it forbidden? Is there some kind of story behind that?



Because it's annoying?  :V


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Because it's annoying?  :V



Meh, I'm used to it from posting on Gaia.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Meh, I'm used to it from posting on Gaia.



God I fucking hate that place.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> God I fucking hate that place.



It's not too bad, once you get past the weeaboos and emotards.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> I'll grant you that. My question is _why_ is it forbidden? Is there some kind of story behind that?


Because if it wasn't, stupid 14 year olds would do it all the fucking time, in every fucking thread.


Mr Ringtail said:


> Meh, I'm used to it from posting on Gaia.


Your poor, poor soul.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> I'll grant you that. My question is _why_ is it forbidden? Is there some kind of story behind that?



It's spam. 

OP your posting is very hard to read, and your signature is a tad upsetting >.> could you.. fix please?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> God I fucking hate that place.



Honestly, I've seen better debates on there than on here.
I'm not going to lie about it.

But we have more fun here.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah I think this needs to burn in thread hell where it belongs.


----------

